# American Assasin



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2017)

I have been an avid Vince Flynn reader. This is based on his first movel I think which introduced everyone to the hero Mitch Rapp. Vince died in 2013 at the age of 47. Awesome writer.

https://www.amazon.com/American-Assassin-Thriller-Mitch-Novel/dp/1416595198


----------

